# diamondbrite car treatment



## spongebob59 (Mar 4, 2015)

Offered this as part of a car package today.

Initially offered this at Â£400.

Then at cost price, Â£185.

Is it worth it ?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2015)

I wouldn't bother. very mixed reviews. I suppose it would maybe depend on the car, the colour (and finish) and feedback from people that have had it done by the guy applying it, what i read up on it before was its only as good as the bloke doing it. And if the car already has light swirls, its likely to show these up more.

Perosnally, if it was a nice new car, i would rather pay a pro detailer to give it a proper going over, then just maintain. 

But those days are long gone for me, I have not cleaned my car for about 12 months! I just go looking for puddles when its raining!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 4, 2015)

You can buy similar gear of the shelf for around Â£30 quid. G3 make tip top products IMO

also

Like rooter mentioned you could use half the cash to get a pro detailer to make your wheels look amazing.


----------



## D4RK1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Totally agree with what's been said. Get a detailer to wax and seal it. Much better results than a dealer will achieve.


----------



## Leereed (Mar 4, 2015)

Just get some good quality wax that has a lot carnauba in it and do it yourself.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Mar 4, 2015)

I would highly recommend Diamondbrite! I'm in the motortrade and I've done many cars with it, but it's not worth the kind of money dealers charge for it. You can get it online for a fraction of the price and apply it yourself, it's easy to do. What folk don't get is the wax you buy in the shops will wash off the first time you wash the car but Diamondbrite doesn't.


----------



## FN2 (Mar 4, 2015)

Not worth the money. 

There's only one person who'd recommend it.... Those trying to sell it. 

See above.


----------



## Piece (Mar 4, 2015)

You cant beat proper paint correction, claying, sealant/quality wax to get the right and lasting finish.


----------



## D4RK1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Heavy-grebo said:



			I would highly recommend Diamondbrite! I'm in the motortrade and I've done many cars with it, but it's not worth the kind of money dealers charge for it. You can get it online for a fraction of the price and apply it yourself, it's easy to do. What folk don't get is the wax you buy in the shops will wash off the first time you wash the car but Diamondbrite doesn't.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate but you're so far off the mark regarding a wax not lasting a wash. I'm guessing you're not in the valeting side of the trade


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 4, 2015)

Good stuff massively massively overpriced. There is better stuff on the market at a fraction of the price only it dosent come in a nice bag. Start a blog asking for recommendations of car care products asking for prices.


----------



## DaveL (Mar 5, 2015)

Piece said:



			You cant beat proper paint correction, claying, sealant/quality wax to get the right and lasting finish.
		
Click to expand...

what he said, but with a polish before the wax or sealant (preferably machine polish even on a new car). The general rule is for white and light coloured cars sealant is best, coloured cars waxes are better. Sealants will last longer than waxes. There are some amazing products out there, check out detailingworld


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 5, 2015)

If it is applied properly (and I do mean _*properly*_), it works. Good stuff and will make looking after your car a lot easier.
But Â£400.00 is a rip off price.
And _*cost *_price Â£185.00????
:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Diamondbrite is one of the dealers biggest earners, and the potential mark up is huge.
The dealer concerned will still be making a _*nice*_ profit if you paid Â£185.00 believe me.
I can guarantee that if you are really (and I mean_* really*_) interested in the car you have seen, and said "throw diamondbrite in for free and I'll have it" he'd do it. But be prepared to walk if he says "No".
I know that I would not lose a deal for free diamondbrite. It's that cheap.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 5, 2015)

If anyone wants to get into or is into detailing at home, drop me a PM. I have loads of stuff i dont use anymore. Including a DA polisher, but loads of polishes etc.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 5, 2015)

I've got a lot of the stuff myself, its just damned hard work !

There's a mobile valeter down the road, might have a word with him, if I can't get it as a freebie.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 5, 2015)

spongebob59 said:



			I've got a lot of the stuff myself, its just damned hard work !
		
Click to expand...

Exactly and to do a good job it takes a very long time!! my car i drive now it not worth the effort!!

See some pics i just dug out of my old 3 series!

A before and after of the boot lid:








Then just some general shiny ones!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 5, 2015)

Just spent all morning in A&E wi Missis tash who had a racing heart pulse 180 anyway she's home and ok now. So much so am off work for day keeping an eye on her. She's that well she's jobbing me outside.
anyway lad pols up in his soft top Beemer and says am gonna give it a wash.

alarm bells start ringing. He bought it in October last year and it the first time HE has washed it. Mr Pole has always done it. oh dear. Having explained to him that they clean cars with heavy duty cleaner it has no paint protection on it what so ever. the diamond white paintwork is going brown.
in essence he now needs in machine polishing and waxing  which will set him back the best part of Â£150.
ave told him he needs it done and done properly and then it's needs a good polish on it.
avealso told Missis tash if she has another do can she manage it on a Friday so I can go out with the lads Friday night. She's gonna see what she can do.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 5, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Exactly and to do a good job it takes a very long time!! my car i drive now it not worth the effort!!

See some pics i just dug out of my old 3 series!

A before and after of the boot lid:

View attachment 14256


View attachment 14255



Then just some general shiny ones!

View attachment 14257


View attachment 14258


View attachment 14259

Click to expand...

very nice- thats a proper deep shine:thup:

I still have the swirls no matter what I do by hand- wash-foam-chamois-clay bar- prewax -wax-then sealer. still got swirls


----------



## Rooter (Mar 5, 2015)

CMAC said:



			very nice- thats a proper deep shine:thup:

I still have the swirls no matter what I do by hand- wash-foam-chamois-clay bar- prewax -wax-then sealer. still got swirls
		
Click to expand...

only way to remove the swirls is with a machine, either a DA (Dual action) or a Rotary. DA is safer for novices as a rotary can be brutal!

Guy i know runs a company doing it, have a look at what can be achieved!

http://www.crystal-detail.co.uk/before&after.html


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Mar 5, 2015)

FN2 said:



			Not worth the money. 

There's only one person who'd recommend it.... Those trying to sell it. 

See above.
		
Click to expand...

 Stupid comment and you couldn't be more wrong, not the first time I bet eh! I buy it online, I don't sell it.  The OP asked if it was worth it, I think it is but he can get it much much cheaper online.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Mar 5, 2015)

D4RK1 said:



			Sorry mate but you're so far off the mark regarding a wax not lasting a wash. I'm guessing you're not in the valeting side of the trade 

Click to expand...

 Valeters don't buy their wax from shops, do they, which was my comment...


----------



## Piece (Mar 5, 2015)

CMAC said:



			very nice- thats a proper deep shine:thup:

I still have the swirls no matter what I do by hand- wash-foam-chamois-clay bar- prewax -wax-then sealer. still got swirls
		
Click to expand...

As Roots said, DA or rotary to get rid of swirls using the right cutting compound and pads. Then its up to the owner to protect the paint, with the most important thing once wax/sealant in place, being clean the car the right way to stop reintroducing mass swirls. Personally, two buckets method, with grit guards, using a wash mitt (never sponges), working in lines not rotations. Pat dry with a drying towel.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 5, 2015)

Piece said:



			As Roots said, DA or rotary to get rid of swirls using the right cutting compound and pads. Then its up to the owner to protect the paint, with the most important thing once wax/sealant in place, being clean the car the right way to stop reintroducing mass swirls. Personally, two buckets method, with grit guards, using a wash mitt (never sponges), working in lines not rotations. Pat dry with a drying towel.
		
Click to expand...

So avoid the supermarket car wash gangs


----------



## Rooter (Mar 6, 2015)

spongebob59 said:



			So avoid the supermarket car wash gangs 

Click to expand...

good god yes. avoid if you have any pride in your car! I would rather have a filthy car than get it "cleaned" at a supermarket!


----------



## DaveL (Mar 6, 2015)

Rooter said:



			good god yes. avoid if you have any pride in your car! I would rather have a filthy car than get it "cleaned" at a supermarket!
		
Click to expand...

Swirl fest :angry:


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 6, 2015)

So without going off topic and to give the original poster of this blog a decent over the counter alternative suggestions please.

Meguires?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 6, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			So without going off topic and to give the original poster of this blog a decent over the counter alternative suggestions please.

Meguires?
		
Click to expand...

Suggestion for what, polish, paint cleaner, wax, sealants? so much to chose from! Have a look at http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/index.php


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 6, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			So without going off topic and to give the original poster of this blog a decent over the counter alternative suggestions please.

Meguires?
		
Click to expand...

That's what I use.


----------



## DaveL (Mar 6, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			So without going off topic and to give the original poster of this blog a decent over the counter alternative suggestions please.

Meguires?
		
Click to expand...

I've used, over the counter and had really good results Autoglym extra gloss protection, and can be topped off with autoglym aqua wax once a month to provide extra protection.
 At the moment I'm using Sonax NPT which last 6-8 months, topped with Sonax BSD once a month. Amazing water shedding properties, and seems to keep my car (white) cleaner for longer.


----------



## FN2 (Mar 7, 2015)

Heavy-grebo said:



			Stupid comment and you couldn't be more wrong, not the first time I bet eh! I buy it online, I don't sell it.  The OP asked if it was worth it, I think it is but he can get it much much cheaper online.
		
Click to expand...

He asked if it was worth the price the dealer was offering it for. It isn't. Simple question. Simple answer. Why get shirty?!

I bought my wife a new car last weekend. The dealer offered me Â£400 worth if Diamondbrite or Â£200 of accessories. I took the accessories. 

A Â£20 pot of Vic Concours will do a far better job. But you know that right?!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 7, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Suggestion for what, polish, paint cleaner, wax, sealants? so much to chose from! Have a look at http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/index.php

Click to expand...

in essence, everything he could get in his Â£400 diamond brite kit.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 8, 2015)

FN2 said:



			A Â£20 pot of Vic Concours will do a far better job. But you know that right?!
		
Click to expand...

If Diamondbrite is applied* properly* Vic Concours won't do a far better job.
Trust me.


----------

